
Taking a Problem Down a Peg - MindGods
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2020/06/29/taking-a-problem-down-a-peg/
======
dang
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23675892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23675892)

